# 10 Nasty Money Habits to Kick from msn.com



## ajapale (19 Mar 2007)

This (american) article from msn.com is interesting. (I think we can safely ignore no7!)



> Spending without a budget.
> 
> Carrying a balance on credit cards.
> 
> ...


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Mar 2007)

For clarity, the Irish equivalent of an IRA would be a PRSA.


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Mar 2007)

Nice reminder! Excuse me while I go kick my own butt into gear on some of this stuff!


----------



## mell61 (5 Apr 2007)

I'd add...
Assuming you will always be paid more in years to come... its pretty easy to fall behind average salary if your company has 1 or 2 lean years with no pay increases!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Apr 2007)

Or pay increases below inflation!


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Apr 2007)

Relying on a partners income which might decrease in the future. No paid maternity, illness etc.


----------

